# Trace back from Bay Colony



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What a nice surprise! Congratulations


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Woohoo  WTG Trace!!!
Congrats


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

WTG Trace, great job.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Trace! That is a great accomplishment especially while having a "bad hair day". That is funny about Trace being an ear cleaner. Caue is always cleaning Oaklys ears.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations - That's a nice win, you should be very proud of your boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Trace!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how exciting! way to go!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Trace, way to go Champion! We are proud fans back home in Maine!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SUPER !!!! Congrats Trace.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice Job Tracer!! Bad Hair Day...Rob You crack me up! Glad the Ear Cleaner is back on the Job! Silly Tracer Boy! A Champion! WooHooRoo!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Nice Job Tracer!! Bad Hair Day...Rob You crack me up! Glad the Ear Cleaner is back on the Job! Silly Tracer Boy! A Champion! WooHooRoo!


Tracer-boy is a loooooooonggg way from being a champion!!  But you're very sweet to think so! 
But on that particular day, under that particular judge, she believed he was the closer to the standard...nothing more-nothing less...
On any other day, with any other judge, and any other pup ...he might not get a second look...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to Trace! Glad that judge could see beyond a bad hair day!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Way to go Trace Man!

How many dogs did he defeat in his class?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Way to go Trace Man!
> How many dogs did he defeat in his class?


HaHaHa - Only one nice pup! 
Tha is why I thought to myself, "well at least it will be over quickly!"

I am a complete and utter newbie to all of this conformation stuff!
I dont understand why there arent more 9-12 dogs? 
Can others with more experience explain if this is typical...?

The Nautilus pup was the _only_ dog in the class Thursday Friday and Sunday...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! now...where are the pictures!?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my camera takes crappy pictures in lowlight environments...I am hoping that one of my friends got some shots...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I am a complete and utter newbie to all of this conformation stuff!
> I dont understand why there arent more 9-12 dogs?
> Can others with more experience explain if this is typical...?
> 
> The Nautilus pup was the _only_ dog in the class Thursday Friday and Sunday...


Some people chase majors, keeping track of how many dogs will be where as best they can. One dog of someone here in Falmouth was slated to be there, but her dog was singled out and needed a major, so she changed shows. Double entries in field trials raise eyebrows and is a debated practice- unsportsmanlike to some people, intelligent gamesmenship to others. I am not sure about in the dog show world, except on not taking single points when you dont need them(?).


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> HaHaHa - Only one nice pup!
> Tha is why I thought to myself, "well at least it will be over quickly!"
> 
> I am a complete and utter newbie to all of this conformation stuff!
> ...



That's fine! He did great and 1 is better than no dogs defeated . I'm kinda a newbie in conformation myself but maybe it's because the 9-12 month dogs aren't really mature/filled out and therefore not as competitive to those people who want to get majors???? Maybe there's more in the 6-9 month vs 9-12 month so that the younger guys get ring experience. Idk... just my thought since I have never really been in that position.


----------

